# Garmin Striker dv5 or dv7 reviews/performance????



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with these?? I fish inland lakes, so I don't need mapping. I need to replace the unit on the trolling motor at the front of the boat. Like to stay around $300-$400. These seem pretty impressive for that price range with built in GPS.


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

I'd check striker again.if these are same units as one I looked at GPS was waypoints only no contour or map of where u was at.unit was 400-500 dv/si gps .I believe these were striker units seen them at bass pro features looked nice but GPS being waypoint only walked away.if looking for a unit out of box try the low rance hook series gps is better actual map contor lines . The hummingbird helix series would need a card just to show what lowrance does on GPS out of box.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

You can still get the garmin 73dv from BPS For 425...


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Bit early for any review on the Strikers as they have just now became available. As mentioned the lack of any kind of mapping would bother me. As a recent convert to Garmin electronics though. I have to say I am highly impressed with the Garmins performance and ease of use.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Garmin bought out interphase a few years ago...i have older interphase units and they worked great...and both my units where made in USA....interphase were high end units for the ocean mainly...i believe garmin took interphase sonar and married it to their gps....so best of both worlds now


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Just bought the Garmin Striker dv5. Installing it today.


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

Get to use that striker yet minnow?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought and installed the Striker DV5 as a trolling motor mount front unit. So far, so good. Very impressed at the detail this shows for the $300 price.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep, love the down vu. You can actually see the leaves on the weeds. This unit has so many features. Really happy with the Garmin and I've been running Humminbirds my whole life. Good investment. My 2 cents...


----------



## Doug A Tipton (May 6, 2016)

Anyone know who can install 2 striker 5dv from a reasonable price?


----------



## laneda (Aug 25, 2015)

I put a Striker 5dv on my kayak this spring and have had it out about a half dozen times. Does great and for the money, I think it's hard to beat. The downview is nice and when over solid structure such as fallen trees and stumps the clarity is great and the traditional sonar has no problem picking up your lure when jigging. Managed to catch a few crappie that way.

From this morning....


----------



## Doug A Tipton (May 6, 2016)

I installed the 5dv and 4dv. They are great. Clarity is way better than humminbird


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

I got the Garmin echomap 73sv set up a week ago and took it out twice this weekend on my Kayak. I love the 7" screen and the side view and down view are both very nice. I am very happy with everything and would buy it again in a heart beat.


----------



## James443 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have the German echo map 93sv I love the thing very clear pictures of schooled fish on dv and traditional sonar is like any other fish finder. I bought for the echo map is the link and lakes and I have bought the Canadian data as well as we go to Canada for fishing


----------

